# A Brilliant Rescue !!!



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I just had to write about this as it may well never have happened if it hadn't been for a series of coincidences.

I have to thank my daughter, ( as she might well peek and remind she instigated this whole rescue, along with a couple of friends).
Then there are some workmen who I didn't know but were willing to take a big risk, just because I asked them to. 

It started today when my daughter was moaning she had run out of credit on her mobile. I said I couldn't do anything about it today, so she'd have to wait until Thursday.
I then get a call from my opticians asking if I could make an appointment today instead of Thursday, so I had to go out after all. While I was out I went and got some credit vouchers and put one on my daughter's phone just so she had some in case of emergency.
Came home to find a message to call her asap. She had finished school early today and had decided to go to a friend's house to prepare a party for a friend who is moving back to The States tomorrow.
On the way back to this house they suddenly noticed a pigeon hanging by one leg from a branch of a massive tree. It was alive and struggling but was so high there was no way they could help it. How lucky they had even looked up at the right moment to spot it.
They couldn't reach me so decided to call the RSPB. No help offered there. 

They were told to call the RSPCA emergency line, which they did. I have to give them credit, they said the would help but couldn't say when it would be.

In the meantime I got home, got her message and called her. As soon as she told me what was up I went into panic mode trying to get hold of the RSPCA inspector she had spoken to, as I wanted to make sure I could get there for when they came out, in case they took the bird away, or worse still just let it go.

I left messages for them to call me if they could find the person who was going to attend, but no luck. So I drove like a madman praying all the way that I got there first. My daughter couldn't stay so had just tried to explain as well as she could exactly where this bird was.

I got to the road and it was full of trees, I just couldn't find it, then suddenly I spotted it. It was terrible to see, as it was hanging a long way out from the trunk and blowing in the wind going round and round in circles.
I shouted and clapped my hands and it opened it's eyes so I thank goodness it was still alive.
I just couldn't stand to watch it and didn't know if and when the RSPCA would be able to come. As I stood there a van drove past with three workmen in and I couldn't believe my luck, it had ladders on the top of the van.  Luckily he had his window open so I yelled at him to stop, and he did!

He came to see what was the matter and I pointed up at the pigeon. There was a bit of a crowd by then. He scratched his head and said he didn't think he'd be able to reach it even if he went up the ladders. But once his mates came over too they decided to try. He went up as high as he could but the bird was out of reach and spinning madly. I started knocking doors to find someone who had something long that he could hook it with, no luck either.
Then one of the men went back to the van and after a while came back with a long piece of wood that he had attached something sharp to on the end.

It was just long enough to reach the branch but he couldn't pull it in so he had to cut one of the pieces of string. The pigeon dropped a bit but was still attached. The he said to stand underneath as if he cut the other piece the bird would drop.

It was so scarey as I couldn't tell if it could fly and it was by a busy road, but there was no choice, so he cut it. The pigeon dropped and although I nearly caught it, it flapped at the last minute and touched the ground.
Luckily it scurried into a garden and I was able to catch it.
I put it in a carrier and got it in the car. 

I couldn't thank these men enough, they didn't need to stop and better still the one put himself in danger up there leaning out over a mainroad. They wouldn't take anything from me, but did seem really pleased they had been able to help. They were heros.

I couldn't get hold of the RSPCA inspector to let him know it was all ok so decided to drive home to look after the pigeon. On the way I got a call to say they had just arrived, so they weren't far behind.
I have to say the inspector was very pleased and kept thanking me for what we'd done, and asked me to thank my daughter for calling them in the first place.

The bird is home now, and I'm keeping him warm, but he must have been up there possible for a couple of days at least as he's quite thin. He's a racing pigeon but the phone number on his leg isn't ringing out, so I'll keep him for a couple of days and watch how he is before I try and find it's owner for a chat about what he wants to do. His one leg was lying awkwardly in the carrier and I was worried it was dislocated or broken, but once he's been on my lap for a while he did start to move it, so I think it may be ok. I'll give him a while longer before I mess him about.
I hope he just needs some tlc and good food.

I was so nervous as I drove over there in case there was nothing I could do, but I called on our Guardian Angel, Maggie to help and sure enough everything did all fall into place. I know she helped.

So if I hadn't had to change my day for going out, which enabled me to get credit for my daughter's phone, she wouldn't have been able to call the RSPCA or me.
Then if she hadn't changed her plans and gone over to her friends, they would never have found this pigeon in trouble.
Finally, the men were passing with the ladders just at the right time, and were the sort that would stop and help, many wouldn't have done so.

Just maybe there is a Guardian Angel looking out for our feather friends in need of help, and points someone in the right direction to find them.

Thanks for reading this, and wish him a good recovery. 

Janet


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Now that is a real great rescue. Poor bird, he sure had angel Maggie watching over him.
May your daughter and those wonderful people blessed for helping this baby. And of course you too.

Keep us updated on the little guy.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That is great, Janet! Wow, if a little pigeon only knew how many people pitched in to help him 

Maybe there ain't any coincidences for pigeon folk - maybe it's invisible pigeon beings directing things

John


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Wow!!! that was a rescue, and I'm so glad that you found these nice people too Janet, not that many people like pigeons or animals, I'm really happy that good samaritans are still around, and of course many thanks to your daughter, and of course to you, what a happy ending, and I hope he gets well very soon. 

Ivette


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What an ordeal!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Janet, An amazing rescue and well done to you for having the courage to stop the men in the van with the ladders! 

It is always an added bonus when you get a positive response when you are desperate for help in an emergency.The goodwill and kindness of those who helped makes one realise that there are still good people in the world.

Please remember you can call the FIRE BRIGADE (dial 999) for this sort of emergency. They will respond to this sort of crisis.
I always say there is 'a wild bird trapped/caught up etc' and have always had a good response.

Thanks to your perserverence the piggie is safe and warm and hopefully will fly high again.

A very satisfactory day. Hurrah!! Thanks for sharing.

Jayne


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

There ARE PIGEON FAIRY GODMOTHERS and GODFATHERS and MAGGIE knows them ALL!!

She and they, did, indeed, have a hand in this pigeon's rescue!! I do not believe in accidents. Everything happens for a reason(s), whether we know or not.

WELL DONE TO ALL!!  

And, THANK YOU, Janet, for posting about this wonderful rescue!!

We will all be looking forward to positive updates!!

Love and Hugs

Shi and Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Kudos to all who had a hand in this incredible sequence of events!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like you had quite an exciting day! Poor little pigeon. I can't imagine what he must have felt like hanging up there like that! And you never know how long he could have been up there before he was spotted!
I'm glad you were able to get him down safe and sound  And a big thanks to all who were kind enough to help!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> And you never know how long he could have been up there before he was spotted!


You know I think it was a real fluke my daughter saw it, I had trouble finding it and I knew it was there. The woman who lived in the house it was directly outside hadn't seen it. Even the people going past who stopped and asked what was going on hadn't seen it, I had to point up to where it was.

Anyway, it is doing much better now. It had starvation poops at first but after eating well for the last couple of days, they're fine again.
I've kept it quiet in a large carrier, but decided to let it stretch it's legs and wings today so I could see if it's got any problems as a result of it's ordeal.

At first it's one back toe was curled up under it's foot, but I massaged it and it doesn't appear to be broken, and after a while it was in a normal position.
It's using the leg it was hanging from, but I sense it's not putting all it's weight on it as it's just very slightly holding it out to the side. I going to give it some Metacam and see if that helps as an anti-inflammatory.

I've managed to locate a number for the owner, but have only got hold of his son so far. He doesn't think he will want to have her back due to the distance it is from home.
I'm not sure what to think and am scared that after all this poor bird has been through, it may not have a good welcome if it's hurt aswell.

I actually had an enlightening conversation with a couple of local pigeon racers yesterday when I went to buy some feed from the pigeon suppliers. They were there buying things and I used the opportunity to sound them out as to whether this bird would be safe if it went home.
They both said that if I inform the owner I have his bird, he'll be obliged to collect it otherwise I would be entitled to report him for not doing so.
I always thought if an owner made the effort to come and collect a bird, it meant it was wanted and it would be safe to return it. They gave me the definite impression that wasn't necessarily the case, in fact laughed at my comment and said they wouldn't keep it regardless of why it was late home.

When I told them a man had driven to collect one from me a few weeks ago, they said that meant nothing. I feel bad for that bird now if that's the case, although I do think in that instance, he was genuinely pleased to have his bird back in one piece. You get a feeling about some people and this pair gave me bad vibes.
I hope this bird's owner will be honest with me as I feel responsible for it now.

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Janet, I would tell the owner that you are happy to keep the bird if that is okay with him/her. Then work out finding a new home for piggie.

I know Lyn and Maggie would take the bird rather than see it possibly suffer more.You could bring the bird to me and I could take it to them.

You have gone through so much to save this bird so it's worth making sure piggie has a truly happy ending.

I think the chap that came to pick up the other pigeon would not have driven for 4hours or more each way ,unless he was genuine. Dont beat yourself up worrying!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This is a wonderful rescue. Good luck to this little bird, he sure had been through alot. I hate to think of him blowing in the wind.

Janet...You had your mind made up that you were going to help this little bird. I know that no matter who went by that you would not have left him hanging there. 

You definatly called upon the right angel. I am so glad that he is safe.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

amyable said:


> You know I think it was a real fluke my daughter saw it, I had trouble finding it and I knew it was there. The woman who lived in the house it was directly outside hadn't seen it. Even the people going past who stopped and asked what was going on hadn't seen it, I had to point up to where it was.
> 
> Anyway, it is doing much better now. It had starvation poops at first but after eating well for the last couple of days, they're fine again.
> I've kept it quiet in a large carrier, but decided to let it stretch it's legs and wings today so I could see if it's got any problems as a result of it's ordeal.
> ...


*Hi JANET, While much of what these two men told is true I know that there are many that will pick up their bird. In fact I have done this in the past I have driven up to 200 miles one way to pick up a bird and also on shorter trips. I feel that these two men are the type that give the rest of us a bad name. I have had birds that were pick up in San Francisco, CA., St. GEORGE, Utah, Stockton,CA. I was lucky that in every case those birds were in the hands of racing people, and they ask me if they could keep the bird which was ok with me.I had one call me a year later to let me know that he bred some winners from the bird he got from me. So please don't believe that all racing people are like the two guys that you spoke with.*GEORGE


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Janet, way to go you ALL did amazingly well I'm stunned by your story. As you know we keep racers and ANY of ours that get reported we want back, as we ONLY breed birds that we want or that we already have a home prepared for (eg a gentleman in Stamford usually gets about 40 birds from us that he then trains and races). And whilst some owners that we contact when we have caught lost racers want them back others don't and are usually quite happy for us to keep them (especially if there is a great distance between us, we have had 2 Scottish birds in the last year). BUT there are owners that if the bird will be no good for racing due to its injuries and hasn't been a good enough racer to then put in the stock end and start breeding off, may well want it back but only to, the term often used is 'put it in the garden', meaning kill and bury. So please talk with the owner and if you feel that this may be the birds end, if you are able to offer him a home talk to him, explain that you have rehabbed before and are happy to take this one off his hands to save him the journey OR expense of a courier, and does he want to forward on the transfer cards to you so the pidgie then legally becomes yours?
Best of luck Janet, it sounds like this story is far from over, how is pidgie doing?? Is he a 09 bird?? What area is he from?? Luv Michelle.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Way To Go!*

Janet,

What a wonderful rescue story! I have to confess that by the time you mentioned calling upon Guardian Angel Maggie I got all dewy-eyed!
I loved reading it and was moved by all the effort and goodwill shown by the participants -- all except the RSPB, bah humbug! (Blooming snobs!)

I agree with PigeonQueen, the Fire Brigade are a great bet, especially when big ladders are required. I called them once to rescue my 3-month old cat, and they were there in a jiffy... at 4 am! After the rescue, I couldn't stop laughing looking at all those big, burly men going goo-goo ga-ga over a little kitty!  (The rescue involved knocking down a neighbour's wall, which we paid to have rebuilt, but he was very nice about it!)

VERY WELL DONE !

Please keep us posted!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Teresa said:


> Janet,
> 
> What a wonderful rescue story! I have to confess that by the time you mentioned calling upon Guardian Angel Maggie I got all dewy-eyed!
> I loved reading it and was moved by all the effort and goodwill shown by the participants -- all except the RSPB, bah humbug! (Blooming snobs!)
> ...


That's a good neighbour you've got there, letting you knock a wall down to help the Kitty. Mind you he got a new wall out of it !! 

Thanks for your comments, she's doing ok considering. The leg is sore where the skin's broken from where it was hanging, but I'm rubbing in cream to help. The toe that maybe broken was giving her more trouble, but I've strapped it and she's standing ok, and she's still on ant-biotics just in case.
She's not wanted back due to the fact she's got an injury and the distance, but that's fine, she'll be getting a very good home and will always be cared for from now on.

Janet


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

So glad to hear she's doing well! Poor little thing, what she went through, but she's got the best of friends now!


----------



## sushil (Mar 14, 2009)

All I can say is

"Humanity is still ALIVE"

Otherwise who would do all this in todays world for a small bird


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Janet that's great I'm so pleased that you are gonna be her new mum, best of luck to you both!!!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

We simply love happy endings! ​


----------

